# hier ein altes Bild von mir 1x



## Padderson (8 Aug. 2012)

wer schon immer wissen wollte, wie ich früher aussah:
​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Aug. 2012)

Ich glaube wir sind Zwilinge​


----------



## tommie3 (9 Aug. 2012)

Ihr wart aber auch fesche Burschen!


----------

